# Ovulation like pain..Days After Ovulation??



## Indiapops

Hi All,

I'm new to this site and its my first post so i'm not even sure if im posting in the right place, :blush: I am only 2dpo today, my fertility monitor showed my surge on friday and saturday and I aslo backed this up with the cheaper opk's..but today I am experiencing pain around my right ovary it doesnt last that long but it is painful.. like a throbbing pain..its like the pain I would get at the time of ovulation.. and its not the first month this has happened..

does anyone else have this?? as im thinking it is to late to be getting ov pain but would just like to know what this is ..is it normal to be getting pain days after??

any comments on this would be appriciated xx


----------



## starbird

Hi, i had those pains starting 2dpo but on both sides this month, i even went to er this weekend thinking something is wrong..lol All they told me was bloodwork checked out good and i Ov on both sides. Had swelling and pain. I am 6dpo now. I would just recommend to keep a eye on it and dont overdue yourself till you feel better. Hope this is a good sign for ya


----------



## Indiapops

Hey, thanks for the info I am hoping its just some sort of pain caused from ovulating.. it just seems a little odd a couple of days later..its doesnt last long enough for me to go to the docs.. it just keeps coming and going.. its good all your blood tests came back ok .. :) has your pain gone now??


----------



## holymoly

I've spent ALL DAY googling this, knew I should have just come on here :haha:

I'm the same 2dpo (positive opk on Sat am), really bad ovulation like pain both sides. You can get pain after ov as the egg moves down the fallopian tubes which can take a few days. maybe that's it? :wacko: i've got an appointment at the dr's on Sat and will go whether or not the pain is still there as I had an ovarian cyst burst a few months ago and want to make sure it's not another!

I think when we're ttc we pay so much attention to our bodies and notice loads of stuff we would have otherwise dismissed and forgotten about.


----------



## starbird

Indiapops said:


> Hey, thanks for the info I am hoping its just some sort of pain caused from ovulating.. it just seems a little odd a couple of days later..its doesnt last long enough for me to go to the docs.. it just keeps coming and going.. its good all your blood tests came back ok .. :) has your pain gone now??

Yeah the pain was gone the next day..lol felt like a fool  but at least it eased my mind.


----------



## kristen

I get this every time after i ovulate for a few days, its very normal. a few years ago I had it so bad I went to hospital and was there for a week only for them to tell me it was a bruising on my ovary when an egg is released. Its called Mittlesmerz (or something) can last a couple of days. Some women feel it and others dont. But trust me its perfectly normal! x


----------



## Indiapops

kristen said:


> I get this every time after i ovulate for a few days, its very normal. a few years ago I had it so bad I went to hospital and was there for a week only for them to tell me it was a bruising on my ovary when an egg is released. Its called Mittlesmerz (or something) can last a couple of days. Some women feel it and others dont. But trust me its perfectly normal! x


That's good to hear, its Put my mind at rest a little...I thought I might of been over thinking things but I was getting a little worried x

@holymoly I had been googling it to lol but I couldn't find much info on it. X


----------



## Mtkrvi06

Although this post is old....I googled and found it lol
I probably should have just searched the site while I was here last! I had a CP (chemical pregnancy) last cycle so I'm jumping at every twinge. The odd thing is that this is the EXACT pain I get right before I ovulate....I've had this already and am 2dpo...but my pain this month was from my right side....where I have a cyst...I has a few left side twinges throughout the day before O but mostly righty was in charge...and the last few days I've had a good thirty min. In the afternoon where it's obvious right sided ovary pain. :/ I need to schedule a checkup.


----------

